# Orange Water



## Lester_7 (Oct 3, 2008)

How come some well water is orange-ish in color and smells nasty?


----------



## Narsil (Oct 10, 2008)

The orange color is usually indicative of high iron levels (rust) and the nasty odor is usually due to the presence of sulfur compounds. Neither is terribly uncommon in wells.


----------



## SimeaseDream (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't have a well but is it bad for you to drink the orangy smelly water?


----------

